# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Vajzat Shqiptare | Albanian girls

## Syze

Posotoni vajza të bukura shqipatre. Për tua hequr turpin juve, po filloj unë.

Antoniette Kalaj (Nikprelaj), aktore, një nga sirenat tek Piratët e Karaibeve 4

----------


## Syze

Eda Cani


Afvroviti Goge


Rezarta Shkurta

----------


## letaa

Aferdita Dreshaj

----------


## letaa

Aferdita Dreshaj

----------


## Syze

letaa (dhe të gjithë që duan të postojnë) Për mendimin tim më mirë përdorni [img] URL e imazhit [*/img] (hiq yllin), kur doni të postoni një foto. Nqs fotot janë nga interneti, përdorni URL, nqs janë tuajat përdorni mundësinë për ti bashkangjitur. Në këtë mënyrë nuk ka pse ti shkarkoni fotot në kompjuter në fillim para se ti përdorni këtu  :buzeqeshje: 

Afërdita Dreshaj është e oërkryer (por më pëlqen më shumë kur është brune)

----------


## El0na

Vajzat Shqiptare jane vajzat me te bukura ne bote , jo vetem keto modele apo kengetare qe ke sjellur ti syze por pergjithsisht vajzat Shqiptare karakterizohen per pamjen dhe trupin e tyre.
Ne Shqiperi shume rralle femra obeze nderkohe qe kudo ne bote i ke pa mase . Une mburrem duke i thene qe ne Shqiptaret jemi rritur me ushqime organike.

----------


## Syze

^ Po i shihja te ai forumi për karakteristika fizike të shqiptarëvë. Po të më japin lejen dy anropologët, jam gati ti postoj të gjitha. Për këtë po flisja http://www.theapricity.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45915 . Me sa pashë ishte dhe kjo http://www.theapricity.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7977

----------


## Syze

Uau

----------


## Syze

Eliada Ahmeti, modele nga Elbasani, rri në Greqi

----------


## Keter

Albanian girls

hosting immagini

----------


## Keter

Albanian girls

----------


## Keter

Bukuroshet Shqiptare 
Albanian Girls  :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Keter



----------


## Keter



----------


## Keter



----------


## Keter



----------


## Keter

:joker:  :shkelje syri:  :muah2:

----------


## Keter



----------


## Keter



----------


## Keter



----------

